# Some Pygmy Pictures!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Had alot of the babies out and they were looking nice so I decided to snap some pictures! All of these are homebred cuties


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are a few more :greengrin: :thumb: The little caramel is also the same goat in my avatar!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

OH MY I LOVE The last one.. its the most adorable thing ever!!! Beautiful Goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love them...... thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute goats!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are really cute! 

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tara they are adorable!! Lots of little Carmels this year?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Actually Liz, those are last years kiddos. I had 14 kids last year and 12 were caramels. I only had 2 black bucklings! So far no babies this year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome..... :thumb:


----------

